# CONFIGURACIÓN MICRO-PLACA-RAM para PC diseño gráfico



## miscober (11 Dic 2020)

*Quiero mi presupuesto en*: Aussar, PCComponentes, Amazon, Alternate...
*El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será*: ofimática, diseño gráfico (no juegos)
*Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo el conjunto es de: *sólo quiero presupuesto de MICRO, PLACA y RAM. El resto de componentes los tengo claros. No debería pasar de 500 € para estos tres componentes.
*¿Quiero montaje de equipo:* NO
*¿Necesito sistema operativo incluido?* SI (Windows 10)
*Deseo una torre de tamaño y aspecto: *Fractal Design Focus G Mini Mini Tower Negro (mATX) (52,90€ en Alternate)
*La calidad gráfica *que me gustaría es: básica. Voy a mantener mi gráfica NVIDIA GeForce GT 610. Sólo la cambiaría por otra básica (fanless 0 dB)
¿Voy a hacer *Overclock*? en principio no. 
¿Voy a hacer *SLI/Crossfire*? No
¿Quiero periféricos? Tengo teclado y ratón convencionales, y un escáner-impresora.
Necesito los siguientes periféricos: ninguno más
Tengo un monitor con la siguiente resolución y el modelo es...o quiero un monitor de las siguientes pulgadas y resolución. Tengo dos monitores:
PHILIPS 220CW (DVI) y DELL UltraSharp 2007FP 20.1 (VGA)
¿Qué tal amigos? Me declaro FAN INCONDICIONAL de esta web. Me encanta cómo redactáis, la arquitectura, la ortografía, y la manera de expresión. Enhorabuena  

Os comento: a medio plazo quisiera cambiar mi PC. Actualmente tengo:

AEROCOOL Qs-200
ASUS Intel Socket 1155 B75M-A
Intel Core i5-3470 3.20HGz
Cooler Master MasterLiquid 120
CRUCIAL BALLISTIX TACTICAL 9-9-9-27 1866 MHz (2x4Gb)
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250 Gb + 2 Tb 5400
Fuente: TECNIMAX 500w

Dicho PC lo va a heredar un familiar. Así que yo necesitaré uno nuevo en unos meses.

Los componentes que tengo claros son los siguientes:

*- CAJA: *Fractal Design Focus G Mini Mini Tower Negro (mATX) (52,90€ en Alternate)
*- FUENTE*: be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W (58,90 € en Alternate) (quiero que sea LA MÁS SILENCIOSA QUE PUEDA ENCONTRAR de 500-600w) y que sea modular. He pensado en esta, pero aceptaría sugerencias.
*- DISCO DURO:* Samsung 970 EVO Plus M.2 250 GB PCI Express 3.0 V-NAND MLC NVMe (Más adelante le añadiré otro M.2 NVMe de 500 ó 1 Tb)

A partir de aquí, tengo que buscar un micro, una placa y una RAM donde los 3 den todo el rendimiento. Necesito que me asesoréis.

Yo había pensado en :  *AMD Ryzen 5 3600XT procesador 3,8 GHz*. En Alternate, está subiendo de precio. En una semana ha pasado de 276 € a 286 € :-(
*AMD Ryzen 5 3600 procesador Caja 3,6 GHz 32 MB L3*. Está tanto en Amazon como en Alternate a 239 €.

¿Qué tal esos micros? He leído cosas bastante buenas del Ryzen 5, aunque me parece que han subido de precio y lo mismo ahora no es el mejor momento para comprar uno de estos.

*- PLACA:* me gusta ASUS, Gigabyte o ASROCK. Estoy deseando perder de vista todos mis discos mecánicos, así que, pensando en un futuro, quiero que en la placa pueda poner dos discos M.2 y olvidarme incluso de mi SSD Serial ATA.

Tiene que ser mATX, y que tenga para DOS discos SSD M.2 NVMe de los más largos.

No sé qué chipset sería el más adecuado para esos micros. Por poner un par de placas: *ASRock A320M Pro4-F AMD A320*,* ASRock 90-MXBEK0-A0UAYZ *y* ASRock B450M Pro4 AMD B450*.

¿Cuál sacaría todo el rendimiento del micro? ¿Qué memoria RAM sería la más adecuada?

Sobre la *RAM *(2x8Gb): ¿Qué es mejor? Más MHz, o mejor latencia? Por favor: recomendarme un par de conjuntos de módulos que sean potentes y que den el máximo rendimiento.

Creo que es todo de momento.

Un saludito y gracias anticipadaas por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## juanvi (11 Dic 2020)

Vistos los precios Ryzen actuales iría al 3700X o esperar al 3600 rebajado a secas sin X ni XT que encarecen.
Con chipset B450, salieron mejor las placas MSI que el resto. En mATX la *Mortar Max* con sus dos conexiones m.2. o más cara la Asus TUF B450M-*PRO* Gaming
Esta ram Team Group de 3600 Mhz y CL18 a un precio imbatible. Módulos de 3600 CL16 (o 3200Mhz CL14) se disparan en precio.
A esa caja Fractal G habría que añadir un venti trasero o uno de los dos frontales llevarlo detrás extrayendo.
Por poco más tienes el nvme de 500gb. Como alternativa al Samsung 970 tienes el WD Black SN750 si estuviera de oferta.
Fuente más silenciosa aún la Bitfénix Fórmula 450 ó 550w pero no es modular ó la Whisper 450w. algo mejor y modular pero más cara.
A tu fuente actual no le metería hardware nuevo. Quien herede tu equipo que la cambie igualmente por alguna contrastada en calidad...


----------



## FerentZ (11 Dic 2020)

Buenas
NMo merece la pena subir al xt, con el normal 3600 te sobraria la verdad, si acaso subiria al 5600x
placa b550 aorus elite
ram Team Group T-Force Dark Z Alpha AMD DDR4 3600MHz PC4-28800 16GB 2x8GB CL18
caja MSI MAG Forge 100M Cristal Templado USB 3.2 RGB


----------



## miscober (12 Dic 2020)

(EDITO para actualizar la información)

Hola compañeros. Voy a ir concretando lo que tengo mirado. Ahora voy viendo en varias tiendas, pero cuando me decida a hacer la compra de todo, intentaré adquirirlo todo en un único sitio, aunque algunos componentes los vea más baratos en otras webs.

- Ya tengo la *caja *comprada *Sharkoon V1000*.

- La *fuente *será una *BitFenix Whisper de 450 o 550 w:* 81,82 €

- El *micro *que me gusta es este: *AMD Ryzen 5-3600 3.60GHz:* 184,99 €

- El *ventilador *sería el Cryorig H7 o *Cryorig H7 Plus:* 42,99 €

- La *RAM *pienso que sería esta: *Crucial Ballistix BL2K8G36C16U4B 3600 CL16:* 101,28 €

- A medio plazo, quiero quitarme de encima el HD de 2Tb 5400 que tengo, ya que el SSD SATA de 250 Gb se quedará en mi actual PC.

Busco una placa que tenga DOS conexiones M.2 22110, porque primeramente pondré un *disco duro* de 250 o 500 Gb como C:

- *WESTERN DIGITAL BLACK SN750 NVMe SSD M.2 PCIE GEN3 M.2 500GB: *76,67 €
o bien
- *SAMSUNG 250GB 980 PRO M.2 NVMe:* 79,66 €.

Evidentemente a igualdad de precio, lo lógico sería pillar el de 500 Gb, pero para C: buscaría que fuera lo más rápido posible. Entiendo que el _Samsung 980 PRO_ es más rápido que el _WD BLACK SN750_.

 Por lo tanto: busco una *placa base* con los siguientes requisitos:

- *mATX AM4* (para un _Ryzen 5_ 3600)

- *Dos conexiones M.2 22110*. En unos años, pondría un D: de 1 o 2 Tb, y me olvido del HD de 500.

No me importaría que la placa superara los 120-130 €. Lo que no quiero es adquirir ahora una placa, y no poder instalar dos M.2 largos (22110) en unos años. Me da igual que sólo tuviera un PCI-E, que no tenga WI-FI, o que tenga dos módulos de RAM (total: con 16 Gb tengo de sobra). Prefiero PCI-E 3.0, porque la interfaz 4.0 acaba de salir y son caras.

Gracias como siempre y un saludito.

Miscober.


----------



## miscober (12 Dic 2020)

Gracias compañero FerentZ por tu respuesta también.

La placa *Gigabyte B450 AORUS M* tiene también una pinta estupenda, sin embargo, sólo tiene para un M.2.

La ram que me proponéis ambos: *Team Group T-Force Dark Z Alpha AMD DDR4 3600MHz PC4-28800 16GB 2x8GB CL18*

Está muy bien de precio: 68 € en PC Componentes 

La caja que me propones está muy chula. Sin embargo, la que yo tengo mirada es sólo para placas mATX, así que es un poco más pequeña. No tengo más espacio en mi mesa.

Gracias otra vez.

Un saludito.


----------



## miscober (12 Dic 2020)

¿Y este micro que acabo de ver?

*Procesador AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 3.7 Ghz*
199,90 € en PC Componentes

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## juanvi (12 Dic 2020)

Ofrece menos instrucciones por segundo (IPC) que el 3600.
Si estás mirando ahorro, de refrigeración cpu cogería un Hyper 212 en cualquiera de sus versiones 212X, Black... y te quitas de dolores de cabeza con posibles fugas de líquido, evaporación con los años, tubos agrietados, etc... aparte del ruido de la bomba...

Si no te corre prisa espera que se normalice el "hype" de Ryzen.
Para salir del paso si lo quieres ya, puedes optar al 1600AF que en Aussar lo tienes a 108€ (que siempre podrás vender e ir al 5600 cuando salga...), la Mortar Max, esos módulos ram o los LPX 3200 C16 que en Amazon están a 66.99€, no los de 66.00€. Perdemos frecuencia pero ganamos en latencia con lo que la cosa se queda parecida...






						Carrito
					






					www.aussar.es
				




Una fuente Seasonic y semimodular, que no está mal, certificación gold y también 7 años de garantía por casi 20€ menos que la Whisper.
Al ssd nvme has de ponerle un disipador, bien el de WD (que ahora no está disponible) o un EKWB
La caja que quieres está a 50€, Envíales un mail a ver cuándo la reciben, al igual que el disipador WD.
Windows 10 lo puedes instalar tú mismo. Tienes licencias por menos de 5€ en ebay que envían por mail. asegúrate que tenga muchas ventas.


----------



## miscober (12 Dic 2020)

juanvi gracias por tu respuesta.

Como alternativa a la FRACTAL FOCUS MINI G BLACK (mATX) que la tienen agotada en la mayoría de los sitios, y con los portes se sube a 70 pavos, estoy viendo esta:

Sharkoon V1000 Window en AUSSAR:
43,84 € sin los portes. Me parece buen precio.

En PC Componentes:
42,98 € Sin portes.

Es una caja que en la parte superior admite dos ventiladores de 140 mm, que es lo que busco.

Esta caja tiene todas las papeletas.

Y según me comentáis, esta es *LA FUENTE MÁS SILENCIOSA*, ¿VERDAD?
BitFenix Whisper M 550W 80+ Gold Modular
88,43 € en AUSSAR. 

La fuente la tengo que comprar ya, y ponerla en mi actual PC.

Un saludito y gracias otra vez.

Miscober


----------



## juanvi (13 Dic 2020)

Certificados de eficiencia y sonoridad de fuentes según Cibenetics Labs
Calidad interna de cada una Tier List
Cualquier fuente de calidad te sirve y no la vas a escuhar. Hacen más ruido los ventiladores de las cajas.

La caja Sharkoon puede albergar disipadores de hasta 150mm. de altura. Tendrás que buscar un disipador más bajo como p.ej. el Cryorig H7 (145mm) que es un pelín mejor que el Hyper 212 pero unos 10-15€ más caro.

Tienes la Cooler Master NR400, con o sin bahía 5.25" por si la vieras a buen precio.
La Cooler Master Q300L (157mm) o la Aerocool Aero One Mini (161mm) más un venti frontal ya que, de serie, solo llevan el trasero.

Con un venti frontal metiendo y otro trasero sacando aire caliente, te basta; no necesitas añadir más ventis.
Igual que la fuente, no necesitas más vatios de 450, te sobran por todos lados incluso para una futura gráfica de gama media que según tú no vas a poner... Las gráficas de gama baja 610, 730, 1030 consumen apenas 30w. sumado a los 65w de la cpu como el Ryzen 3600 (ponle 90 con overclock), 5w un ssd, 2x2w=4w la ram, 50w de placa repleta de usb's, 5w cada venti. x4 = 20... total 30+90+5+4+50+20= 200w máximo va a consumir tu equipo.


----------



## miscober (23 Dic 2020)

Gracias juanvi por tus respuestas.

He comprado esta fuente, que es la que me habéis recomendado: BitFenix Whisper M 450W

Estoy siguiendo el precio del micro AMD Ryzen 5 3600 3.6GHz BOX. Ha bajado de 239,90 € a 209,90 €. Cuando baje de 200 €, lo pillaré.

Y la caja que más me sulibella es esta: SHARKOON V100 Está a 43 €, que no está mal de precio. 

Cuando pasen estas fiestas y tenga más tiempo, pondré la fuente en mi actual PC.

Gracias y felices fiestas


----------



## juanvi (23 Dic 2020)

La mayoría de disipadores tienen una altura de 155-160mm. que no caben en la caja V1000.
Tendrás que mirar el Cryorig H7 de 145mm altura que es un poco mejor que el CM Hyper 212.


----------



## miscober (23 Dic 2020)

*VENTILADOR CPU*: Cryorig H7 Plus

42,99 € https://www.pccomponentes.com/cryorig-h7-plus-ventilador-cpu


----------



## miscober (1 Ene 2021)

Buenas tardes y feliz año 

Aquí voy a hacer un pequeño seguimiento sobre el micro  *AMD Ryzen 5 3600*.

A día de hoy:

En AUSSAR: 214,41 €

En PCCOMPONENTES: 219,91 €

En COOLMOD está en oferta: *199,95€*

En AMAZON: 219,91 €


Saludos.


----------



## FerentZ (2 Ene 2021)

no compraria por mas de 200€ ese proce


----------



## miscober (21 Ene 2021)

FerentZ dijo:


> no compraria por mas de 200€ ese proce


Hola buenas.

He visto este micro en efecto 2000 a 192 €. Es el sitio más asequible que he visto hasta ahora.

Un saludito.


----------



## miscober (14 Feb 2021)

miscober dijo:


> Hola buenas.
> 
> He visto este micro en efecto 2000 a 192 €. Es el sitio más asequible que he visto hasta ahora.
> 
> Un saludito.


Ha bajado a 184 €


----------



## FerentZ (14 Feb 2021)

a 184€ lo veo buena opcioon


----------



## miscober (14 Mar 2021)

FerentZ dijo:


> a 184€ lo veo buena opcioon


179,99 €


----------



## miscober (13 Abr 2021)

Estas navidades este micro estaba a 200 € o más.

*Ahora está a  173,99 €*


----------



## miscober (24 Abr 2021)

Hola compañeros.

Gracias a todos y en especial a juanvi una vez más.

Me estoy interesando en esta placa: *Asus TUF B450M-PRO Gaming*

Ahora vale *76 €* que es un precio muy bueno para una placa con *DOS RANURAS M.2* 

Por otra parte, y tal y como comenta juanvi, he visto el *Cryorig H7 Plus aquí por 47,90 €*

Ya he comprado la caja *SHARKOON V1000*. Es una chulada. Como la tengo vacía, quiero instalarle aislante acústico para reducir un poco más el ruido.

Ahora me queda decidir la memoria RAM (2x8Gb), y el disco duro M.2.

EDITO: he visto esta ram:  *Kingston HyperX Predator 16GB (2x8GB) 3200 Mhz (PC4-25600) CL16 * a 104 €. ¿Qué os parece?

*Corsair Vengeance LPX Black 16GB (2x8GB) 3600 Mhz (PC4-28800) CL16*   a 114,95 €

Saludos y buen fin de semana.

Miscober.


----------



## FerentZ (25 Abr 2021)

estas mejor https://www.pccomponentes.com/team-...ha-amd-ddr4-3600mhz-pc4-28800-16gb-2x8gb-cl18
La placa esta a buen precio seguramente necesite actualizacion de bios para que te soporte el 3600, consulta con pccom, sino ponuna B450MAX


----------



## miscober (25 Abr 2021)

¡Gracias!

* Team Group Dark Zα Black 16GB (2X8GB) 3600MHz (PC4-28800) CL18 : En COOLMOD está a 94,95 €*


----------



## juanvi (26 Abr 2021)

Con el H7 de un venti tienes suficiente para el Ryzen 3600 y por 38€ en esa misma tienda.
Estas Crucial 3600 CL16 igual te sirven también a 93 € sin gastos de envío.
Las placas B450 bajan de precio imagino que por venderse menos al existir más recientes con chip B550.


----------



## miscober (26 Abr 2021)

juanvi dijo:


> Con el H7 de un venti tienes suficiente para el Ryzen 3600 y por 38€ en esa misma tienda.
> Estas Crucial 3600 CL16 igual te sirven también a 93 € sin gastos de envío.
> Las placas B450 bajan de precio imagino que por venderse menos al existir más recientes con chip B550.


Gracias otra vez juanvi.

He visto esta placa:  *Asus PRIME B550M-A 99,95 €*, que también tiene para dos discos M.2. Vale lo mismo que la B450. Por ahora, esta se llevaría todas las papeletas.

La memoria que me dices es a *3600 MHz y CL16, por 92,49 €*, que está muy bien. Porque por menos de 100 € no hay nada mejor.

Un saludito.


----------



## miscober (1 May 2021)

Hola compañeros. Voy a ir concretando lo que tengo mirado. Ahora voy viendo en varias tiendas, pero cuando me decida a hacer la compra de todo, intentaré adquirirlo todo en un único sitio, aunque algunos componentes los vea más baratos en otras webs.

- Ya tengo la *caja *comprada *Sharkoon V1000*.

- La *fuente *será una *BitFenix Whisper de 450 o 550 w:* 81,82 €

- El *micro *que me gusta es este: *AMD Ryzen 5-3600 3.60GHz:* 184,99 €

- El *ventilador *sería el Cryorig H7 o *Cryorig H7 Plus:* 42,99 €

- La *RAM *pienso que sería esta: *Crucial Ballistix BL2K8G36C16U4B 3600 CL16:* 101,28 €

- A medio plazo, quiero quitarme de encima el HD de 2Tb 5400 que tengo, ya que el SSD SATA de 250 Gb se quedará en mi actual PC.

Busco una placa que tenga DOS conexiones M.2 22110, porque primeramente pondré un *disco duro* de 250 o 500 Gb como C:

- *WESTERN DIGITAL BLACK SN750 NVMe SSD M.2 PCIE GEN3 M.2 500GB: *76,67 €
o bien
- *SAMSUNG 250GB 980 PRO M.2 NVMe:* 79,66 €.

Evidentemente a igualdad de precio, lo lógico sería pillar el de 500 Gb, pero para C: buscaría que fuera lo más rápido posible. Entiendo que el _Samsung 980 PRO_ es más rápido que el _WD BLACK SN750_.

 Por lo tanto: busco una *placa base* con los siguientes requisitos:

- *mATX AM4* (para un _Ryzen 5_ 3600)

- *Dos conexiones M.2 22110*. En unos años, pondría un D: de 1 o 2 Tb, y me olvido del HD de 500.

No me importaría que la placa superara los 120-130 €. Lo que no quiero es adquirir ahora una placa, y no poder instalar dos M.2 largos (22110) en unos años. Me da igual que sólo tuviera un PCI-E, que no tenga WI-FI, o que tenga dos módulos de RAM (total: con 16 Gb tengo de sobra). Prefiero PCI-E 3.0, porque la interfaz 4.0 acaba de salir y son caras.

Gracias como siempre y un saludito.

Miscober.


----------



## FerentZ (1 May 2021)

por mi parte he pasado de un m.2 SATA a un m.2 NVME sn750 y en sistema operativo no he notado practicamente ninguna diferencia, salvo que metas programas de renderización, no creo que lo notes, sin duda cogeria antes el sn750 de 500gb
sobr ela placa, esta te podria valer https://www.pccomponentes.com/asus-tuf-gaming-b450-plus-ii


----------



## miscober (1 May 2021)

Gracias por tu respuesta FerentZ

Estas son una parte de las características de la placa que me comentas:


3rd/2nd/1st Gen AMD Ryzen™/ 2nd and 1st Gen AMD Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics :
1 x M.2 Socket 3, with M key, type 2242/2260/2280/*22110 *storage devices support (SATA & PCIE 3.0 x 4 mode)*2
AMD Athlon™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics Processors :
1 x M.2 Socket 3, with M key, type 2242/2260/2280/*22110 *storage devices support (SATA mode)*2

En negrita señalo *22110*, que es lo que me interesa y estoy buscando. Sin embargo, no entiendo por qué las características vienen "separadas". ¿No son los dos puertos exactamente iguales?

No sé si esto está explicado en algún otro post de esta web, pero no lo termino de entender. Yo quisiera poder meter dos M.2 (los más rápidos del mercado) que sean iguales, aunque de distinta capacidad (primero C:, y más adelante un D: de buena capacidad).

Gracias y saludos.

*EDITO *para no tener tantas intervenciones: Gracias ferentZ por tu respuesta. No me importa que el precio suba algo más, porque quiero que este PC me lleve a mi ansiada jubilación.

Si conoces modelos de ASUS (o MSI o cualquier otra marca) con dos M.2 NVMe 22110, por favor: ponlos por aquí si eres tan amable.

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## FerentZ (1 May 2021)

esa placa lo que tiene es un socket con el tipo que necesitas que va en pcie, el segundo solo va en modo SATA, lo cual si pones un nvme ira en modo sata, si quieres que los dos puertos vayan del mismo modo el precio sube algo mas


----------



## juanvi (2 May 2021)

A ver, te explico un poco y ya decides tú.
Esa placa es de mayor tamaño (ATX) y no te entra en la caja; ha de ser micro ATX como las que ya dijimos siendo las mejores estas dos:
- Msi B450*M* Mortar Max
- Asus B450*M* Pro (o la Plus algo peor y con solo una conexión m.2. por lo que descartada).
La *M* detrás del chipset B450 significa que es *M*icro ATX

Si quieres tener la opción de conectar en futuro *2* ssd m.2. *nvme* ha de ser placa B550M (con disipador para el nvme) donde puedes instalar:
- Un primer m.2. nvme que puede ser 3.0 o de los recientes gen 4.0, más de 5.000-7.000 MB/s como p.ej. Corsair MP600, WD SN850, Samsung 980, Sabrent Rocket,... algunos con disipador incluído que es imprescindible si no lo trae de serie la placa.
- El segundo nvme sería solo gen 3.0 ~ 3.500 MB/s como los mencionados WD SN750, Samsung 970.

En microATX con chipset B550 escogería la Mortar por su VRM (fases, mosfets,...) con buenos disipadores, además de disipador para el nvme y con dos conexiones m.2. como dije arriba, la primera soporta nvme gen 3.0, nvme gen 4.0 y sata; la segunda conexión m.2. admite nvme gen 3.0. Eso sí, de 80mm, no de 110mm.

La mayoría de m.2. *nvme* (ya sean gen 3 o gen 4) son de 80mm, por lo que no es imprescindible que la conexión sea de 110mm.
Si el segundo ssd m.2 futuro es para albergar datos, puede ser m.2. SATA (550 MB/s) en lugar de m.2. nvme y aquí sí que podrías poner las placas B450M. Como p.ej. WD Blue, Crucial MX500 (el crucial suele ser más caro por lo que escogería el Blue).


Para rematar:
* En un uso cotidiano no hay diferencias de tiempo apreciables entre gen 3.0 y gen 4.0. Al igual que en un uso cotidiano tampoco las hay entre SATA y NVMe. Donde sí hay diferencia en un uso normal y cotidiano es entre ssd y hdd, el disco duro de toda la vida.

* Hay una opción económica de nvme (sin Dram) como puede ser el WD SN550 2400 MB/s, Kingston SA2000 2200MB/s.


----------



## FerentZ (2 May 2021)

Totalmente de acuerdo con juanvi
se me fue con la placa ATX


----------



## miscober (2 May 2021)

Gracias nuevamente a ambos por vuestras respuestas.

*MSI AM4 MAG B550M MORTAR*

En Aussar está a 141,99 €. 

En Amazon está a 136,60 €.

En PC Componentes está a 139,90 €.

No me importa pagar 20 euretes de más, con tal de poder poner dos M.2 NVMe.

Juanvi: ¿todos los M.2 NVMe que me has puesto son de 80 mm? Con gen 3.0 me basto y me sobro.

Tengo clarísimo que tendré que poner disipadores de calor a los M.2. No hay problema. Añadiré por lo menos un ventilador de 14 de entrada y otro también de 14 de salida. Tengo 5 nuevos sin usar.

Un saludito.


----------



## juanvi (6 May 2021)

Sí, de 80mm. (Interfaz M.2 2280).
La placa incorpora un disipador m.2.
Pues parece que tu caja no soporta ventiladores de 140mm en el frontal, sí arriba, según sus especificaciones:
Front Panel:                2x 120 mm LED fan (pre-installed) or radiator (optional)                
Rear Panel:                1x 120 mm LED fan (pre-installed)                
Top Panel:                3x 120 mm or 2x 140 mm fan (optional)


----------



## miscober (6 May 2021)

Tengo también ventiladores de 120mm. Usados, pero en buen estado.

Podría poner uno de 140 arriba, de salida. Y nada más, porque con el  *Cryorig H7 Plus* creo que se va a generar buen flujo de aire.

Si veo que la temperatura no es buena, siempre podré poner en el frontal uno de 120mm.

Tengo dos monitores: los dos tienen DVI (uno de ellos, además, VGA), pero *no encuentro gráficas actuales con dos entradas DVI*, y no quiero poner ningún adaptador (aunque tengo varios). 

Intentaré conectar mis dos monitores directamente a la placa (uno al DVI y el otro al VGA). No sé si funcionará.

El caso es que no me seduce ningún monitor actual. Ya no hay monitores 4:3 de 1600 x 1200, y poner dos de 16:9 ó 16:10 se me hace muy largo y no me caben.

Gracias juanvi y un saludito.


----------



## juanvi (7 May 2021)

El Ryzen 5 3600 no incorpora gráficos integrados. Por tanto, la placa no dará señal de vídeo.
Busca nvida GT 710 ó 730 que suelen llevar esas conexiones DVI y D-Sub (vga) además de hdmi.

Si optas por un Ryzen con gráficos (los acabados en G como el 4650G), habría que buscar placa base con tus necesidades: 
-conexiones dvi y dsub para ahorrarte la gráfica, 
-que soporte dos nvme
-en formato microATX 
como p.ej. Asus PRIME B550M-A que al menos lleva disipador en mosfets y 4 ranuras ram.


----------



## miscober (8 May 2021)

Gracias juanvi. Entonces, descarto la MSI B550M MORTAR, en favor de la *Asus PRIME B550M-A*

Me da igual que no tenga WI-FI. No voy a pagar 20 pavos más por algo que no voy a utilizar.

https://www.pccomponentes.com/asus-prime-b550m-a 99,95 €

https://www.amazon.es/ASUS-Prime-B550M-disipación-Type/dp/B089HDHVV6?th=1 99,95 €

https://www.aussar.es/placas-base/asus-am4-prime-b550m-a.html 107,28 €

https://www.coolmod.com/asus-prime-b550m-a-socket-am4-placa-base-precio 99,95 €


Ahora tengo que buscar un micro acabado en G.

*¿Este podría valerme?* AMD RYZEN 5 3400G BOX

*AMD Ryzen 5 Pro 4650G Bulk *181,90€

Un saludito.


----------



## juanvi (9 May 2021)

Elegiría amazon por su política de devoluciones además del envío gratuito.
Mejor cpu el 6/12 hilos de procesamiento que el 4/8.


----------



## miscober (10 May 2021)

juanvi: estoy buscando micros terminados en G en Amazon tal y como tú me dices, y no sé exactamente cuál me podría valer.

He metido en el buscador AMD RYZEN 5 3400G y me salen ciento y la madre 

Por favor: ponme un par de links de algún micro ( 6/12 hilos), en Amazon si consideras que es la mejor opción, que pueda conectar mis dos monitores a la placa directamente sin necesidad de gráfica.

Gracias de nuevo y un saludito.

Miscober.


----------



## juanvi (11 May 2021)

El 3400G lleva mejor igpu (Vega 11) pero menos núcleos (consta de 4/8 núcleos/hilos) lo que penaliza el rendimiento.
Además, NO es compatible con placas B550 (para los *dos ssd nvme* que quieres instalar).

cpu 6/12 Ryzen 5 4650G.
cpu 8/16 Ryzen 7 4750G que se irá de precio.
Estos Ryzen Pro G suelen instalarse en equipos ya premontados.
He visto algo suelto pero o no hay disponibilidad o están a precios desorbitados ahora mismo.

Si no puedes esperar por falta de stock puedes ir a Intel i5-11400 ahora a 183,96 € igualmente con iGPU (aunque bastante peor que la Vega 7 del Ryzen 4650G) y buscar placa B560M que lleve tus *conexiones dvi y vga* como p.ej. la Gigabyte B560M D3H por 107,90 € o DS3H sin disipador 92.99 €.


----------



## miscober (11 May 2021)

Muchas gracias juanvi.

No me importa pagar cerca de 200 € por un micro Ryzen 5 G, teniendo en cuenta que me voy a ahorrar mínimo 200 € de una tarjeta gráfica.

Voy a dejar pasar unos meses a ver si veo por Amazon los micros  Ryzen 5 4650G o el 3400G (tampoco me muero porque sea 4/8).

¿Por qué habrá falta de stock? Supongo que serán demasiado nuevos.

Gracias otra vez. Estaré pendiente de esos micros en G para el chipset B550. 

Saludos.


----------



## miscober (16 May 2021)

En este link de compatibilidades, no aparece ninguno de la serie 4000G

Porque he visto este micro a 206 €, RYZEN 5 PRO 4650G, pero no sé si es compatible con la placa  Asus PRIME B550M-A
Saludos.


----------



## miscober (24 Jul 2021)

Hola compañeros. Ya tengo lo que creo que es mi configuración definitiva. Tengo que tenerlo montado antes de que acabe agosto.
A ver qué os parece, y si todo es compatible. De momento tengo el presupuesto hecho en *PC COMPONENTES*, menos el micro que quiero, que no lo tienen. Lo he visto en AMAZON:

- *CAJA*: Sharkoon V1000 USB 3.0 Negra 50,99 €

- *FUENTE*: BitFenix Whisper M 450W 80 Plus Gold Modular Negra 74,44€

- *PLACA*: Asus PRIME B550M A 95,99 €

- *RAM*: Crucial Ballistix DDR4 3600MHz PC4 28800 16GB 2x8GB CL16 105,57 €

- *MICRO*: AMD Ryzen 5 3400G, Procesador con Disip. Wraith Spire (4 MB, 4 Núcleos, Velocidad 4.2 GHz, 65W) 273 €

- *DISIPADOR*: Cryorig H7 Plus Ventilador CPU 64,57 €

- *HD*: Samsung 970 EVO Plus 500GB SSD NVMe M.2 86,20 €

*TOTAL: 750,76 €*

¿Qué os parece?

Gracias a todos (*FerentZ *y* juanvi *especialmente) y feliz verano.

Miscober


----------



## miscober (24 Jul 2021)

Aquí he hecho el presupuesto en *AUSSAR*.

La *RAM *me da un poco igual, con tal de que sea *2x8Gb 3600 MHz* (o superior) *CL 16* (o inferior). Los módulos _*Crucial Ballistix DDR4 3600MHz PC4 28800 16GB 2x8GB CL16*_ como tales, no los tienen en *AUSSAR*. He buscado otros equivalentes.


- *CAJA*: SHARKOON V1000 2XUSB3.0 SIN FUENTE 50,79€

- *FUENTE*: BitFenix Whisper M 450W 80+ Gold Modular 81,88 €

- *PLACA*: Asus AM4 PRIME B550M-A 100,77 €

- *RAM*: Corsair 16GB (8GB x 2) 3600Mhz CL16 Vengeance LPX Black 112,20 €

- *MICRO*: AMD Ryzen 5 PRO 3400G Bulk 179,00 €

- *DISIPADOR*: NO tienen el  Cryorig H7 Plus. Tengo que buscar alguno equivalente que me quepa en esta caja, que no sea muy alto...

- *HD*: Samsung 500GB 970 EVO Plus NVMe 94,80 €

*TOTAL: 619,44 € (Falta disipador)*



Me estoy fijando que los micros estos no deben ser los mismos porque hay mucha diferencia de precio, pero no consigo encontrar las diferencias:

- *MICRO*: AMD Ryzen 5 3400G, Procesador con Disip. Wraith Spire (4 MB, 4 Núcleos, Velocidad 4.2 GHz, 65W) 273 € *AMAZON*

- *MICRO*: AMD Ryzen 5 PRO 3400G Bulk 179,00 € *AUSSAR*


¿Qué diferencias hay, aparte de los 94 € entre uno y otro?


¿Qué disipador me recomendáis de AUSSAR que quepa en esta caja?


Gracias de nuevo


----------



## FerentZ (24 Jul 2021)

el ryzen 3400g que muestras es de segunda mano, ese proce vale 150€ de normal.
sobre la caja, pondria la MSI https://www.pccomponentes.com/msi-mag-forge-100r-cristal-templado-usb-32-rgb
sin grafica dedicada te sobra con esta fuente https://www.pccomponentes.com/gigabyte-p650b-650w-80-plus-bronze


----------

